# Doves needing homes



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I was looking at petfinder.com for any pidgies or doves near me, and found 11 doves in Arlington, VA. They look like ringnecks I believe. I would take them if I could, but it just isn't close enough. I know we have some members in VA, so I figured I'd bring them to attention. 

Also found a few in MD and about 7 listings in PA. NY...CT...MI...FL...doves are appearing to be pretty popular with animal shelters! They may not_ desparetly_ need homes right away, but I'd like to think they were with someone who will love and care for them, and enjoy their company 

Just a reminder for those of you looking for pets, always check your local animal shelters! There's always a good friend somewhere just waiting to be loved. This all reminded me of a recent incident here in NC. It was pretty surprising to read. http://www.hsus.org/north_carolina_animal_shelter.html

If anyone could help, I'm sure the birds would be very happy!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for this post, Becky. That is a very sad article about that "shelter". I hope that all the doves and pigeons in shelters all over the world will find the homes they need.

Terry


----------

